# t pier



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well since the UF game is over, im gona celebrate by fishing.. goin out yet again to the t pier

come join if you want


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Big B, How did it go at the T-pier last night?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we ended up down at the park trying to find the other PFF'rs but i gues we got there a lil too late because we were the only ones there aside from this guy names Tennessee. i was shark fishing with a whole spanish on a balloon n got a nice run but he dropped it.

didnt get much aside from whitingand pinfish.. but after i left around 5 i get a picture message from danny with this nice specimen of a redfish 










40" @ 24lbs

now im right there with ya CCC, as soon as i left they turned on :banghead


----------

